# Just got a new PT911



## Chunter99 (Dec 30, 2010)

Pictured is the exact gun I just got. I am new to handguns and this is only the 3rd hand gun I have owned. Just wondering if there are any other pt911 owners out there? Looking for others opinions,experience with it,comments,suggestions, etc etc. Any particular brand of ammunition that seems to work best with this model?


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Great looking gun. Congrats!
Eli :smt1099


----------



## Chunter99 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey, thanks EliWolfe! Hopefully I get out to the range ASAP! I've never even been to a range, I used to go out shooting at a friends house who has since moved so no more country to shoot in.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice looking weapon.

Clean it before you shoot it please. 

Almost any factory 9mm will be just fine. I personally only use brass and stay away from aluminum or laquered casings. Others have had good experiance with the and I have not had any bad experiance I just ....don't like the way they look. Tha ammo advice you got in the ammo thread is goos solid advice.

Have fun be safe and the class is a good thing to take!

RCG


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## bmbroker (Mar 7, 2010)

*Very nice!*

Beautifal piece. Did you add the bling or buy it that way (new or used)? I have two of these and have been very pleased with the accuracy and performance.


----------



## Chunter99 (Dec 30, 2010)

It was given to me for Christmas. It was bought like that for $300.00 from a family friend.


----------

